# what size diapers?



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

For those of you who have had diapered house goats...I have a ND doe who is 1 1/2 weeks old who is living in the house until I find her a friend. She is very good about going in her crate, and we let her out to run around when we are there to supervise, but I went to pick up diapers and definitely got the wrong size. What is the best type, size to use and best method to keep them on??


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Well the best thing to use is a little t-shirt to pin the diaper onto...this works and that way you can use any size diaper. I also use the puddle pads for training puppys as mine would go on them if they didnt have thier diaper on...just a thought...


----------



## SheriM (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 7 week old Boer cross doeling in the house. Of course, she will be a LOT bigger than your kid, but she's wearing size 4 now and they just barely fit. I think I started with size 1 or 2 when she was a newborn (around 10 lbs). The trick is to cut a hole for their tail to fit through. If you don't, there's no way the diaper will stay on. Also, we found that with the good diapers that hold the liquid in a gel center, the diaper would get heavy and slip off when it was full. It was a handy way to know it was time to change her.


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

For my nd I just bought size 3 of the cheapest diapers, they grew into them quickly.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Teach the goat to use a litterbox (with bedding, not litter). Really. I have a friend that has done this with a few babies. She trained those goats to go into their kennel when they needed to eliminate. Otherwise they had free range of at least the kitchen (but I think more of the house).


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

The two little "house goats" I have who are 1/2 ND and 1/2 La Mancha are small enough to wear pampers swaddlers new born size, but at a week old they are close to growing out of them so I bought a size 1 for them today.


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies! She is a pretty big one for a ND so I am thinking maybe 2's might work for a while or maybe 3's just to be safe? I guess it is probably better to be a bit on the large side than too small so she can grow into them. I might try the t-shirt thing too... She has actually been really good if I take her out right after she comes out of her kennel and right after her bottles. I have grabbed her a couple times right as she was about to pee and taken her outside, but it would be nice to have a diaper that fit so I could have her out and get things done without worrying about the little "surprises" she may be leaving for me


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you have something to put hay in they will use that to pee in. I had a feed bowl with hay and they all peed in that. had to move the hay to a bag to eat so it wouldn't get wet.


----------

